# Touchup method anything wrong?



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

Got 100ml lacquer/base mix of metallic paint for my car. Went to do a touchup on side door using the ****tail stick method. Dipped the ****tail stick into the paint, when I went to transfer the paint to the door it has already dried onto the ****tail stick within those few seconds! Am I doing anything wrong here at all just dont know if am being stupid and missing something. Also quickly I did a test blob when I got the paint on a cleaned baked bean can for a colour match and noticed the paint dried matt like no shine whats so ever. Do I have to polish the shine into it?


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Paint is not shiny, lacquer is.
depends on the mix the end result might not be shiny


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

DannyRS3 said:


> Mix your base with clear 50/50 and you'll get some shine out of it. Otherwise you'll need to clear over the base.


My base and clear came pre mixed from paints4u "100ml tin" and applied to a few stone chip and now I have matt blobs on car 😂 do I have to hit the polish to bring it to a shine or should it have dried with a shine to it already?.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

do some polish and see if it shines, if no, then you need to add some lacquer on top


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Lilchrissyy said:


> My base and clear came pre mixed from paints4u "100ml tin" and applied to a few stone chip and now I have matt blobs on car  do I have to hit the polish to bring it to a shine or should it have dried with a shine to it already?.


Have you flattened the repairs? When they are still proud of the original paint work they look more obvious/flat in color.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

DannyRS3 said:


> Paints4u don't generally mix clear in with the paint that I have seen. You either buy just the colour or a kit with the colour and clear. If you just have the colour paint there won't be much gloss to it.


Incorrect;

Per Paints4u website for the 100ml tin;

Lacquer will be mixed in with the colour if Lacquer isn't bought with the order to make sure you get a gloss finish.

I only found out recently, as far as I can tell, even non-metallics have a clear coat on top these days. I assume that's why P4u do the above?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd say you need to speak to paints4u to get clarity. Be sure to let us know what they say! 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Lilchrissyy said:


> My base and clear came pre mixed from paints4u "100ml tin" and applied to a few stone chip and now I have matt blobs on car 😂 do I have to hit the polish to bring it to a shine or should it have dried with a shine to it already?.


You shaked the tin "thoroughly" (per the data sheet) didn't you?


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

Yer I shaked the tin for around 10 mins before applying I have heard about having to shake the tin thoroughly. So I sat on sofa with a brew and watched the last 10 mins of a top gear whilst shaking until my arm ached and then the wife shaked it for me aswell. So it was proper shaked up . I have checked my order history on the website and i have ordered the correct paint. It says in the discription
Lacquer will be mixed in with the colour if Lacquer isn't bought with the order to make sure you get a gloss finish.


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

Just for you guys to be aware the paint is mini metallic starlight blue. I appreciate you guys trying to help me.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

I wonder if it's possible that the P4u operative forgot to add lacquer! Probably unlikely.

In that unlikely event, they may have dispensed the base coat, say 50ml, then forgot to add the lacquer. If you could estimate the weight of the tin (or find the spec of such tins online) you could weigh yours and see if there's the correct volume of paint in the tin.

Realistically though, you just need to speak to someone at P4u.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Speak to P4U, ideally I prefer to apply base and then clear followed by a wet sand and polish.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

SamD said:


> Speak to P4U, *ideally I prefer to apply base and then clear followed by a wet sand and polish*.


Interesting, but why? I just got the Full Basecoat Kit (with separate lacquer) for mine


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Rakti said:


> Interesting, but why? I just got the Full Basecoat Kit (with separate lacquer) for mine


Just to achieve a smooth touch up and bring up an even shine, granted no touch up will ever be invisible.


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

OK I've put some of the paint onto a old mixing bowl I had lying around to show you what it looks like. This is after 24hr drying time. Just thought I'd try show you guys what's going on hope the link works. As you can see there is no gloss when its a 100ml paints4u tin basecoat/lacquer mix. Am I ment to polish it to bring the shine out or should it already be glossy already? Am still going to speak to paints4u tomorrow to clarify.


http://imgur.com/geTQal6


----------



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

****tail sticks are useless, like you say it just dries instantly. Not sure what to recommend though, at this point I am still learning.

That paint doesn't look like it has any metallic in it, with metallic touch up you can usually see the flakes, can you see them if you pour a drop of the paint?


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes it has the flakes in my friend its the lacquer its missing. Thats why you cannot see the flakes as there is no reflective gloss. 

OK guys I've spoke to paints4u everyone be careful on your orders. There is a contradiction on there website. The 100ml touchup tin says it comes mixed basecoat and lacquer to ensure a gloss finish. This is NOT the case after speaking to paints4u they do not mix lacquer into the paint unless requested anymore!.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Lilchrissyy said:


> Yes it has the flakes in my friend its the lacquer its missing. Thats why you cannot see the flakes as there is no reflective gloss.
> 
> OK guys I've spoke to paints4u everyone be careful on your orders. There is a contradiction on there website. The 100ml touchup tin says it comes mixed basecoat and lacquer to ensure a gloss finish. This is NOT the case after speaking to paints4u they do not mix lacquer into the paint unless requested anymore!.


That's poor! If they list it as mixed with lacquer, they should refund or replace with what you thought you were getting (imo). What did they offer?

I've found at least one other discrepancy on their website. The data sheet for the Small Aerosol Repair kit says it includes 4 small sheets of Wet N Dry and Farecla G3 compound. *It does not* (they said when I made a Facebook enquiry).

When my Full Basecoat Aerosol Kit arrived, the primer lid and the lacquer lid were both cracked, having only been wrapped in corrugated cardboard then placed in a sealed plastic bag.


----------

